# Hitler's Ride - Marui's take on the Fuhrer's ride



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One facet of Nazi Germany I particularly fascinating is the way in which Hitler and his closest compatriots managed to take the concept of a “cult of personality” and weave it so totally into the fabric of the nation. In so many ways, the Nazi leader and his cronies became indistinguishable from the state itself. Let’s face it, Hitler, in so many ways, WAS the state. 

One very physical symbol of this was Hitler’s penchant for spectacle, all the way down to his ride. The Mercedes-Benz G4/W31 is a perfect example of the brutish spectacle that Hitler made of almost everything. I’ve always wanted a model of that car, and am glad to see that Revell Germany makes a really nice new kit of it. 

Of course, anyone who knows me knows that I generally eschew “nice new kits” and go for the “old and obscure” first. I didn’t even know if there WAS an older kit of the G4, but I figured I’d know it if I saw it. And, then I DID see it!

Check out my out of box review on the old Marui 1/35 G4. Sure, it’s not as nice as the Revell Germany kit, but it sure is a lot harder to find!


https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/marui-135-mercedes-benz-g4w31-oob/


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

The *Revell* kit is probably a re-box of the *ICM*, which is a really nice kit. Not sure of this. But it's probably the nicest kit of this vehicle. I've got one and am very impressed with it.

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have two of the Marui kits. For the early 70s, it is actually pretty well done. The figures, while poor by 2015 standards, were also about on par for early 70s Tamiya figures. 

The Revell kit is just the nice (and complicated) ICM kit reboxed.

Since the ICM kit came out, I have noticed the Marui kit is now pretty common at big IPMS swaps an the price has dropped from the $80-$125 range to $25-$45. I almost picked up another nice boxed kit a month or two back, since the kits I have are complete but in bags and with no instructions.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I did notice that the Revell was a very complicated kit. I wanted one, but it did scare me off. That's why I was so happy to find the Marui one!

That's interesting about the price. I guess this was the only game in town for a while, eh? I didn't get ripped of at least, so that's good.

I wish I had another one. I'd love to do one as a civilian one, with the big 20's whitewalls, lots of chrome and do it in something like bright red or silver with a red interior... like the 540Ks and Dusenbergs of the time. 

It really would be like the old version of a civilianized Hummer H1!

I think that would look cool. However, I'm not going to do that on my only copy!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a reference site detailing the restoration by the Mercedes-Benz Classic Center of the G4 owned by the Spanish Royal Family. This car was originally owned by General Franco, and is apparently one of only three known with in original condition.

http://www.panzer-modell.de/referenz/in_detail/g4/g4.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Best reference overall is , hands down, the book Mercedes Benz Parade and Staff Cars of the Third Reich.


----------

